# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Hynix (4GB+4GB) 8GB DDR3 1600MHz PC3-12800 HMT451S6DFR8A-PB

## diamadiss

Πωλούνται 2 μνήμες (4GB + 4GB) RAM 30€ καινούργιες.

Για Θεσσαλονίκη κανονίζεται συνάντηση. Εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης αποστέλλεται με τα έξοδα μεταφοράς να επιβαρύνουν τον αγοραστή.

https://www.skhynix.com/products.view.do?vseq=1795&cseq=75

----------

